# if you had a 10,000 gallon aquarium, what would you put in it?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

like the title says, if you had a 10,000 gallon aquarium with unlimited money and access to anything, what would you put into it? it doesnt have to be fish!

???


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Me! Sounds like a nice pool!


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i already have a pool! haha


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

a couple naked gals dresses as Mermaids? ;o)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the way you think*banana dance


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

so do i!! haha


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Monster Natives.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

SA's Altum Angels, Cardinals, Hatchets, Cories, Rummynose Tetras and Zebra Plecos


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i would get a shark


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Id make it a planted tank with 100 species of fish and add a diving board on the top for me . Swim with the fishies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2010)

A great white


----------



## tekno0o (Sep 6, 2010)

I've always loved my father's Arowanas growing up so I'd have a couple of those in there.
And since you mentioned unlimited finances & resources, I'd also want a waterproof laptop & a desk bolted to the floor, and scuba gear (rebreather) so that I can browse aquarium forums underwater.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

a swordfish )


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I dont know if 10,000gal would be big enough, I would need more like 100,000 or so, but I would want to have a giant salt water tank where i can as close as possibly create a natural environment for the fish. it would need to be about 50 ft deep at least. I would then build the appropriate land marks at the appropriate depths so the fish would feel just like at home. I would include the full array of lighting for day and night, a wave machine to make ocean-like waves, and everything i could think of to make it just like the ocean. never know might put a little suffer dude in there too haha


----------



## addyusaf (Sep 6, 2010)

First thing I would put in it would be about 10,000GAL of water... then I would watch it over flow as I added a ton of Jello.

Of course it would hold a whole lot of beer too...oh man the choices!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

addyusaf said:


> First thing I would put in it would be about 10,000GAL of water... then I would watch it over flow as I added a ton of Jello.
> 
> Of course it would hold a whole lot of beer too...oh man the choices!


how are you going to boil 10,000gal of water?!?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## rockman (Aug 29, 2010)

I would put the finest pieces of premium lace rock with jumbo caves and nooks and cranies for my fish to feel secure enough to breed in.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rays ... without a doubt!


----------

